# Un logiciel/plugin antipub sur Safari ?



## free00 (30 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, je viens de passer à Safari 3 sur Léopard et j'ai plein de fenêtre flash de pub un peu partout quand je surfe : Internet est devenu un vrai minitel. Avant j'avais Safari Block mais il ne semble pas fonctionner avec cette nouvelle version. Je sais qu'on peut toujours utiliser les feuilles de style mais n'existe-t-il pas un plugin similaire à Adblock de Firefox compatible avec Safari ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## So6 (30 Octobre 2007)

M&#234;me question.

Si personne ne me trouve &#231;a dans les deux heures je repasse &#224; Firefox et je tue une ch&#232;vre ;-)


----------



## Gregware73 (30 Octobre 2007)

il n'y aurait pas par hasard dans le menu safari un truc genre block pop-up windows?(combinaison de touche maj-pomme-k)?qui empecherait ces fenetres coquines(enfin &#231;a depend de vos frequentions internet...)?


----------



## So6 (30 Octobre 2007)

Gregware73 a dit:


> il n'y aurait pas par hasard dans le menu safari un truc genre block pop-up windows?(combinaison de touche maj-pomme-k)?qui empecherait ces fenetres coquines(enfin &#231;a depend de vos frequentions internet...)?



On s'en fout des popups, on parle des publicit&#233;s en jpg/flash qui polluent litt&#233;ralement tous les sites. J'&#233;tais sous Firefox et j'avais totalement perdu l'habitude de voir une seule publicit&#233;, les revoir toutes &#224; nouveau me plonge dans une d&#233;pression profonde.

De plus, le malheureux plugin qui existait sur Safari ne valait pas le dixi&#232;me d'Adblock (Firefox), car il fallait entrer soi m&#234;me toutes les URL &#224; bloquer alors qu'Adblock proposait un fichier de plusieurs milliers d'adresses d&#233;j&#224; entr&#233;es, ce qui fait que je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'en ajouter une.

Apr&#232;s c'est clair qu'on peut pas s'appeler Apple et faire de la pub partout pour fournir un navigateur... qui bloque correctement les pubs...


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> De plus, le malheureux plugin qui existait sur Safari ne valait pas le dixième d'Adblock (Firefox), car il fallait entrer soi même toutes les URL à bloquer alors qu'Adblock proposait un fichier de plusieurs milliers d'adresses déjà entrées, ce qui fait que je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'en ajouter une.


Là dessus je te trouve un peu dur. J'avais à tout casser une quarantaine d'adresses dans la liste des éléments bloqués et maintenant que je n'ai plus que la feuille de style je vois la différence. Donc pas besoin de milliers d'adresses pour bloquer la pub (je ne dis pas que SafariBlock vaut Adblock, mais il en vaut bien plus que le dixième).

Je pense que tout ce que tu peux faire c'est attendre qu'une nouvelle version sorte.


----------



## David_b (30 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> On s'en fout des popups, on parle des publicités en jpg/flash qui polluent littéralement tous les sites[/B].


Change de sites? Ceux que je visite ne sont pas pollués de pub


----------



## So6 (30 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Change de sites? Ceux que je visite ne sont pas pollués de pub



Il y en a une juste en dessous de ton message


----------



## Tonton Nestor (30 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Change de sites? Ceux que je visite ne sont pas pollués de pub



Ah bon ? Parce que Macgé n'est pas pollué par la pub ?   
J'exagère un peu en disant cela, mais sous Firefox j'avais l'habitude de naviguer sans aucun message publicitaire d'aucune sorte.

J'ai essayé d'installé SurfRabbit mais il n'est pas compatible. Je n'ai pas encore essayé PithHelmet, je ne sais pas s'il est compatible, mais de toute façon je n'aime pas sa façon de fonctionner. 

C'est bête car je l'aime bien cette nouvelle version de Safari et je n'ai vraiment plus envie d'utiliser Firefox. Celui-ci me causait pas mal de problèmes : blocages intempestifs sur les sites en flash, utilisation excessive de la ram, chargement peu rapide des pages etc.

Je découvre Safari avec cette nouvelle version et il est pétri de petites attentions et de fonctionnalités qui rendent l'utilisation vraiment agréable. Mais un AbBlocker de qualité fait cruellement défaut...

Bref, vivement Firefox 3...


----------



## numsix (30 Octobre 2007)

PitHelmet. Mais par contre je ne sais pas si c'est compatible avec la beta de Safari....


----------



## David_b (30 Octobre 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Ah bon ? Parce que Macgé n'est pas pollué par la pub ?


Y a pire, tu ne trouves pas ? Et si ça devenait vraiment envahissant, ben... j'irais ailleurs, comme je l'ai suggéré 


*so6:* 
J'aime pas la pub : c'est pour ça qu'il n'y en a pas dans les revues que nous publions (je suis éditeur). Mais je ne peux le faire que parce que les lecteurs achètent la revue au prix où je la vend, et parce que..._ assez de lecteurs_ lachète ! Si on était comme sur Internet, où tout le monde veux tout pour rien, j'aurais changé de politique depuis belle lurette. Et mes revues feraient 30 pages de plus... des pages de pub.

Il faut bien vivre. Si les sites ont besoins de pub pour rester gratos... je vais pas pleurer.
Ou alors je devient un abonné payant


----------



## Hamster de combat (30 Octobre 2007)

En attendant mieux, vous pouvez toujours utiliser une feuille de style personnalisée comme celle que je mets en pièce jointe. Par contre le problème c'est quand l'élément n'est pas dans le code source de la page, mais généré par un script (cf le site du monde). Pour ça il faut un plugin comme SafariBlock.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (30 Octobre 2007)

Il existe des MàJ pour les feuilles de style ? 

Celle-ci à l'air assez efficace. Ce n'est pas encore AdBlock mais il y a un mieux très net.


----------



## So6 (30 Octobre 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Il existe des MàJ pour les feuilles de style ?
> 
> Celle-ci à l'air assez efficace. Ce n'est pas encore AdBlock mais il y a un mieux très net.



+1 mais vivement un adblock. Merci pour la feuille de style.


----------



## Meow the Catz (30 Octobre 2007)

http://pimpmysafari.com/plugins/safariblock-12

Safariblock a été MAJ pour Safari 3...


----------



## So6 (30 Octobre 2007)

Merci de l'info


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Octobre 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> http://pimpmysafari.com/plugins/safariblock-12
> 
> Safariblock a été MAJ pour Safari 3...



En suivant tes liens, j'ai découvert qu'il venait de passer en version 1.3 pour corriger certains bugs => ici


----------



## free00 (30 Octobre 2007)

Et pourtant &#231;a ne marche pas... Le menu n'appara&#238;t pas dans Safari 3


----------



## Sim le pirate (30 Octobre 2007)

Il est bien compatible avec Safari 3 ... mais sous Tiger !


----------



## So6 (30 Octobre 2007)

J'allais le dire, mais on m'a vol&#233; la r&#233;plique


----------



## kertruc (30 Octobre 2007)

Pithhelmet est vraiment top...

C'est vrai que &#231;a fait tout dr&#244;le de voir apparaitre &#224; nouveau les pubs...

Je me demande comment c'est possible de naviguer sereinement sans bloqueur de pub...

Ceci dit, j'ai &#233;crit &#224; l'auteur de Pithhelmet pour lui dire que j'&#233;tais pr&#234;t &#224; payer une deuxi&#232;me fois pour une version leopard, mais je n'ai pas encore eu de r&#233;ponse...

En attendant je pense que je vais repasser sur Firefox, parce que j'ai mal aux yeux et au cerveau...


----------



## Meow the Catz (30 Octobre 2007)

Moi j'ai jamais eu de bloqueur de pub et je m'en suis toujours passé


----------



## free00 (31 Octobre 2007)

Safariblock pour L&#233;opard est en cours de d&#233;veloppement. Pour le moment, il faudra se contenter de Firefox + Adblock. D&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2007)

J'utilisais avant SafariPlus que j'aimais beaucoup.
Pour l'instant ils pensent le mettre à jour pour Leopard !


----------



## kertruc (2 Novembre 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Moi j'ai jamais eu de bloqueur de pub et je m'en suis toujours passé



C'est justement parce que t'en a jamais eu que tu arrives à t'en passer... 

C'est un peu comme une drogue la liberté... surtout faut jamais commencer...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Novembre 2007)

&#192; propos, j'utilise de nouveau SafariBlock sous Leopard, il suffit d'une petite manip (pour l'instant).


----------



## So6 (3 Novembre 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> À propos, j'utilise de nouveau SafariBlock sous Leopard, il suffit d'une petite manip (pour l'instant).



Cette manip donne quand même aux InputManagers des droits "root" sur ton système. Alors que les IM étaient considérés comme potentiellement dangereux, je ne suis pas certain que cette manipulation soit la meilleure chose à faire.

Personnellement j'attends donc autre chose, je préfère encore avoir les pubs que faire ça.


----------



## So6 (4 Novembre 2007)

Bon, je me suis ravis&#233; et me suis dit que SafariBlock m&#233;ritait les droits root car on le conna&#238;t bien (mouais).

L'installation fonctionne *&#224; condition* de bien suivre la m&#233;thode suivante : http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20071026235641392

Je dis bien "&#224; condition" car il faut effectivement d'abord placer SafariBloc dans l'InputManagers de notre librairie d'Utilisateur avant de le d&#233;placer par le terminal dans la Librairie g&#233;n&#233;rale. Sans &#231;a, &#231;a ne marche pas. Ne me demandez pas pourquoi, les voies de Steve Jobs sont imp&#233;n&#233;trables.

Ceci dit, moi qui n'ai jamais utilis&#233; Safari en plusieurs ann&#233;es de Mac, je reste d&#233;&#231;u : SafariBlock a deux inconv&#233;nients de taille :

- &#224; toi de bloquer individuellement chaque pub (certes les "*" aident pas mal), aucun fichier g&#233;n&#233;ral n'est fourni avec, comme c'est le cas sur AdBlock Plus pour Firefox, qui est op&#233;rationnel instantan&#233;ment
- certes les pubs n'apparaissent plus mais les cadres de pubs demeurent, alors que AdBlock Plus les supprime (par quel miracle?). En gros sous Safari on voit qu'il devrait y avoir une pub mais qu'elle n'y est pas ; sous Firefox on ne voit m&#234;me pas qu'il devrait y en avoir une...

Du coup je repasse &#224; Firefox, j'aurais &#233;t&#233; de bonne volont&#233; pendant une semaine mais devoir filer des droits Roor &#224; un plugin qui franchement n'est pas g&#233;nial et dont la survivance n'est pas assur&#233;e (les InputManagers devraient mourir t&#244;t ou tard)... je pr&#233;f&#232;re pas.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Je dis bien "à condition" car il faut effectivement d'abord placer SafariBloc dans l'InputManagers de notre librairie d'Utilisateur avant de le déplacer par le terminal dans la Librairie générale. Sans ça, ça ne marche pas. Ne me demandez pas pourquoi, les voies de Steve Jobs sont impénétrables.




Moi je l'ai copié depuis l'image disque, sans passer par un autre dossier.


----------



## So6 (4 Novembre 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Moi je l'ai copié depuis l'image disque, sans passer par un autre dossier.



Bah moi pareil au début, je le mettais directement dans /Library/InputManagers/ puis je donnais les droits root et je relançais Safari : rien. Deux ou trois tentatives. Après j'ai appliqué à la lettre la méthode neuneu-mais-qui-marche et ça a fonctionné du premier coup...


----------



## kertruc (4 Novembre 2007)

Pithhelmet supprime aussi les cadres...

Une mise &#224; jour est en route, &#231;a ne saurait tarder...

Je viens d'essayer les feuilles de style, c'est pas le top, mais &#231;a fait un peu avancer le truc...


----------



## yethi (13 Novembre 2007)

PITHHELMET  est désormais disponible en version beta 2.8  (Ici )pour safari3 et leopard.

ici pour l'instant, aucun problème.


----------



## numsix (13 Novembre 2007)

yethi a dit:


> PITHHELMET  est désormais disponible en version beta 2.8   pour safari3 et leopard.
> 
> ici pour l'instant, aucun problème.




Je confirme, PithHelmet est une merveille. Ca change la vie


----------



## kertruc (13 Novembre 2007)

Que du bonheur, merci oncle Tom, merci ! ;-)


----------



## Boris (20 Novembre 2007)

Pour ceux qui sont en 10.4.11, la version 2.7 de PithElmet ne fonctionne pas (elle est censée marcher avec Safari 3 mais ne reconnais pas la version! :mouais: )
Du coup j'ai trouvé sur ce forum une version bidouillée de la 2.8 qui marche sur tiger! Pour la télécharger directos: ici
Et ça marche impec


----------



## Boris (20 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Il faut bien vivre. Si les sites ont besoins de pub pour rester gratos... je vais pas pleurer.
> Ou alors je devient un abonné payant



Certes mais en tant qu'utilisateur on n'est pas obligé de le subir (car perso, je prend la pub comme une agression) si on peut l'éviter.
Bloqueurs pour internet, pas d'achat de mag avec 30 pages de pub (sic!), zappage à la télé... Maintenant ça reste limité, faudrait ne pas sortir de chez soi ou ne surtout pas prendre le métro    

Je bosse dans un canard qui ne pourrait pas vivre sans publicité et qui donc en quelque sorte paye nos salaires et ça m'énerve de me dire que ce n'est pas nos compétences qui nous font manger mais le bon vouloir d'un annonceur! 
Je sais bien que je suis naïf, que c'est la réalité économique et blablabla mais merde, on est pas des machines à consommer! 

Voilà, c'était un message qui ne sert à rien mais qui fait du bien!


----------



## apenspel (20 Novembre 2007)

Pas d'annonceurs sans compétences des rédacteurs. Faut pas déconner.


----------



## Boris (20 Novembre 2007)

Et pas de compétences de rédacteurs sans annonceurs.

(Je sais j'exagère mais je trouve parfois que là où je bosse, les journalistes manquent un peu d'humilité)

D'ailleurs la frénésie des annonceurs pour les mags féminins, par exemple, est-elle liée à la compétence des rédacteurs-trices?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

Boris a dit:


> Pas d'achat de mag avec 30 pages de pub (sic!).



Pas de SVM Mac alors  ?


----------



## free00 (12 Décembre 2007)

http://safariadblock.sourceforge.net (pour Léopard uniquement)


----------



## So6 (13 Décembre 2007)

free00 a dit:


> http://safariadblock.sourceforge.net (pour Léopard uniquement)



Merci, mais chez moi ça ne bloque strictement rien, même après redémarrage de Safari et vérification des Préférences du plugin. En revanche PitHelmet bloque assez bien dans l'ensemble.


----------



## apenspel (13 Décembre 2007)

Boris a dit:


> D'ailleurs la frénésie des annonceurs pour les mags féminins, par exemple, est-elle liée à la compétence des rédacteurs-trices?


Certainement dans le domaine concerné par la publication.
Car tu ne vois tout de même pas dans un magazine pour donzelles d'article sur le maquillage au gros rouge qui tache et aux pains sur le coin de l'il.

Et pour assumer totalement le hors-sujet, j'avais bien aimé un p'tit dessin de Geluck au moment du procès pour viol de Mike Tyson : "Elle m'avait tapé dans l'il."

 Je suis dehors


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Merci, mais chez moi ça ne bloque strictement rien, même après redémarrage de Safari et vérification des Préférences du plugin. En revanche PitHelmet bloque assez bien dans l'ensemble.



Je payerai jamais pour un bloqueur de pubs jamais.


----------



## So6 (13 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je payerai jamais pour un bloqueur de pubs jamais.



1) Je t'aime bien mais laisse les grandes déclarations en paix s'il te plaît ;-) On dirait un patriote qui dit à l'ennemi que jamais il ne balancera le nom de ses camarades, même sous la torture. Jamais, tu m'entends? Jamais!

2) Voir les pubs c'est d'une certaine façon payer les sites que tu visites ou en tout cas les centrales de pub qui les diffusent. Entre payer un publicitaire et payer un développeur qui fait un truc contre la publicité, le choix est vite fait pour moi.

3) De façon très malhonnête je ne savais pas vraiment qu'il était indispensable de payer PithHelmet : j'ai coché la case "j'ai payé" et on ne m'a plus jamais rien demandé...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> 3) De façon très malhonnête je ne savais pas vraiment qu'il était indispensable de payer PithHelmet : j'ai coché la case "j'ai payé" et on ne m'a plus jamais rien demandé...



Bon ben merci alors, depuis que j'ai pris l'habitude du gratuit (sauf des softs spécifiques) dès que je vois un prix je ne prends même pas la peine de télécharger l'application.
Merci pour une fois que je suis con.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Décembre 2007)

Coup sur coup, SafariBlock (v2) et Safari AdBlock (v0.2) ont été mis à jour.
Les deux supportent les listes d'AdBlock. Le second est extrêmement minimaliste mais fonctionne très bien ; je n'ai pas essayé le premier mais il doit fonctionner aussi bien puisqu'il permet d'utiliser les mêmes listes, avec en plus la possibilité de rajouter ses propres filtres.


----------



## So6 (16 Décembre 2007)

Je dois avoir un problème de configuration mais Safari AdBlock ne fonctionne absolument pas chez moi. Il figure bien dans les Préférences, il est activé, j'ai coché les listes anglophone et francophone et les publicités, malgré un relancement de l'application, continuent de pulluler...

Quant à SafariBlock, il ne permet d'utiliser qu'une seule liste alors que la logique voudrait qu'on puisse les cumuler. D'autre part, les ajouts manuels ne sont pas enregistrés lorsqu'on quitte Safari et qu'on le relance...

Encore pas mal de boulot ;-)


----------



## nicolasf (16 Décembre 2007)

C'est bizarre, ici il est vraiment efficace. Peut-être même trop, il bloque tous les liens sponsorisés et notamment ceux des moteurs de recherche de prix (Kelkoo et autres). 

Mais je crois qu'il y aura bientôt une liste d'exclusions pour certains sites. 

En attendant, j'aime bien ce petit utilitaire : très léger et discret et diablement efficace.


----------



## So6 (16 Décembre 2007)

Duquel parles-tu stp?

J'avais fait des manipulations peu catholiques au niveau des droits des dossiers InputManagers pour faire marcher les anciennes versions sous Leopard, est-ce que ça peut venir de là? Si oui, une simple réparation des autorisations? Merci...


----------



## nicolasf (16 Décembre 2007)

Oui, pardon, je parlais de Safari Adblock.

Pour ma part, je l'ai installé sans rien changer. Peut-être qu'en effet, les autorisations posent problèmes. Je sais en tout cas que c'est la seule fois où j'ai eu un problème résolu par la réparation. Ça ne coûte rien d'essayer en tout cas...


----------



## So6 (16 Décembre 2007)

Ok merci visiblement il y avait un problème de compatibilité avec PithHelmet car une fois celui-ci effacé, le plugin SafariBlok fonctionne impeccable (je n'ai pas réessayé Safari Adblock).

Problème persistant dans SafariBlock lorsque l'on rentre manuellement une adresse à bloquer, celle-ci disparaît lorsqu'on quitte et relance Safari...


----------

